# Gold Spilos



## Myka (Jan 8, 2003)

Hey all. I am not familiar with the Serras, I know Rhom grow REAL slow, but I hear Spilos aren't so bad...

How long would it take 20 Golds to grow from 1.5" to 4" in a 125 gallon? How about to 6"?

How long would it take 20 Golds to grow from 3" to 6" in a 125 gallon?

Thanks!
Mindy


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

A guy I was talking to said he had some baby golds that grew from 2" to some almost grew to 8inches over a year if you feed them right they will grow fast like that.


----------



## Myka (Jan 8, 2003)

Are you sure it was Gold Spilos, not Gold Bellies?

I have never heard of a Spilo growing THAT fast.

Thanks for the input.

Mindy


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I am just tellign what this guy told me He is from New Jersey but originally from South AMerica I didn't know his fish very well and its hard to tell him stuff casue he wont listen but thats what he told me he said he orginally got like 12 or something and he ended up with liek 6 cause they were so mean







gold spilos are nice looking fish though when i go to maryland o nthe 18th i am getting like 2


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

A friend of mine has a gold spilo that grew from 4" to 8" in about 1 year time, so I think az tha kid contact is about right as far as growth goes.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

The guy also said some fish out grew others so it may just depend o nthe spilo


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

I believe it has to do with the size of the aquarium, good feeding and filtration. Nothing to do with salt, sugar, or corn


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

az tha kid , I think you should get more than 10g tanks for p's unless you plan on upgrading every 10g tank you buy.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I am just buying babies right now becasue i am experimenting with keeping my piranhas in garage then if it works i will get much larger tanks


----------

